# L.m.t.v. Truck setup



## since2015 (Jan 22, 2016)

96 Stewart and Stevenson M1078A1P2 2.5-ton LMTV cargo
SNOW-DOGG 11' MUNI. PLOW
DOWN-EASTER 6 YD GAS SPREADER

Good Job Equipment Specialists Inc, Manassas, VA.
www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com

Special Thanks to Friends at the Weber Tire, Fairfax, VA.
www.webertirecompany.com

:salute::salute::salute::salute::salute::salute:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice setup, I need one of those trucks!


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

That thing looks sweet! Hopefully you get to put it to work this weekend


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Something new for plow site. Cool, looks productive and good visibility. What's the turning radius like?


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

I love it, good luck with it


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

Man, that is a sweetass setup. Where did you find the truck/all terrain vehicle/tank? Seriously tho, who makes that? I'm assuming 4x4, what kind of engine?


----------



## since2015 (Jan 22, 2016)

Something new for plow site. Cool, looks productive and good visibility. What's the turning radius like?

Thank you = ) This is what i found on the web.
Turning Circle:
Curb-to-Curb 61.7 ft (18.8 m)
Wall-to-Wall 65.7 ft (20 m)


Man, that is a sweetass setup. Where did you find the truck/all terrain vehicle/tank? Seriously tho, who makes that? I'm assuming 4x4, what kind of engine? 
Thank you = ) This is what i found on the web as well.

Entered service 1996
Configuration 4x4
Cab seating 1 + 2 men
Dimensions and weight
Weight (empty) 7.31 - 7.48 t
Maximum load 2.27 t
Length 6.4 m
Width 2.43 m
Height 2.84 - 3.18 m
Mobility
Engine Caterpillar 3115 ATAAC 6.6-liter diesel
Engine power 225 hp
Maximum road speed 94 km/h
Range 645 km
Maneuverability
Gradient 60%
Side slope 30%
Vertical step ~ 0.5 m
Trench 0.5 m
Fording 0.9 m


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Bad a$$. I have to see pics of it working or some videos. Sweet rig!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a beast, awesome!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Pics and vids of it working!!!!!!!


----------



## S185snow (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a really cool truck man! I know exactly where Weber Tire is, I'm originally from the Vienna/Fairfax area myself.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

That's awesome. 
Am I reading it correctly that it is only rated for just over 2 tons?


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

That's sweet. Looks unstoppable.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

since2015;2101010 said:


> 96 Stewart and Stevenson M1078A1P2 2.5-ton LMTV cargo
> SNOW-DOGG 11' MUNI. PLOW
> DOWN-EASTER 6 YD GAS SPREADER
> 
> ...


Very nice set up. We have the same truck and have been considering a plow. Do you mind sharing what it cost to have that plow installed? Does it run on 12 or 24v? I assume they custom fabricated the brackets?

Thanks!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

Interested to see action pics and/or videos. Sweet Setup


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

OP hasnt been back since the original post. Ive been looking at these trucks a long time and wanted a little more feedback from him. Looks like a beast though.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

I love that truck I WANT ONE


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.ironplanet.com/jsp/s/item/697883?kwtag=p13n-VL&h=


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

maxwellp;2123328 said:


> http://www.ironplanet.com/jsp/s/item/697883?kwtag=p13n-VL&h=


I go to your link provided all the time, Those Government sites are cool to for that military stuff hummers K20 etc. Cool truck though similar to a 2 1/2 with cab over.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.midwestmilitaryequipment.com/


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Really cool. Can't believe how cheap those sell for. I was expecting 20k, not 4k. Must need a LOT of work to make them road worthy? I too want to see action videos please.


----------

